# 2017 Chevrolet Cruze: AutoGuide.com Car of the Year Contender



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is being released this month but only in manual till March next year. This replaces the Cruze hatchback. We will be getting the Cruze sedan but so far only the 1.4T engine is mentioned.

$A = around $US 0.75.

2017 Holden Astra preliminary specs and pricing revealed, on sale in December – UPDATE


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

not exactly a glowing review.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is probably the worst review I've seen for it. There are tons of YouTube and magazine reviews out there that point out that other than the numb steering, it's one of the best cars in class besides the Civic. Only one or two called it underpowered despite it also having one of the quickest 0-60 times in class. 

I would agree with the cloth seats being flat and relatively unsupportive compared to the 1st generation though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

She is pro Honda and didn't even tear it apart as bad a that short stack of words....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFuJii3oeqQ


She also accidentally or coincidentally said the hatchback drives more sportier than the sedan in the link of hatch vs hatch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxRdEXIzsb0



Then you have 1 more where the manual Cruze is reviewed and wasn't as bad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjxNl0foqZw


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Civic is definitely a solid effort by Honda after the lukewarm last generation - a friend has the new 2.0 liter. Very solidly put together and actually somewhat fun to drive (still don't like the transmission), but the styling inside and out just doesn't do it for me. 

If cars sold based on auto journalist reviews though, the Mazda 3, 6, and CX-5 would probably be the sales champions in their respective classes.


----------

